# GNC vs KMR milk replacement



## neko13_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

PetSmart has stopped carrying KMR, as they switched (inconveniently) to GNC products. So when I got milk replacement for this kitten I have, I bought the GNC variety. I heard one person online say GNC had caused constipation. 

I've always used KMR, so I decided to go ahead and mix the GNC brand like I did KMR, 2 parts water to 1 part milk replacement. I was told to do this with KMR because it is very rich, and causes upset tummies in some kitties. Does anyone know if a similar thing happens with GNC? I bought the liquid kind. Earlier I mixed it about 1:1, and then I googled it and realized it's 2:1, so I hope she still likes it. If she doesn't, guess I'm back to ~1:1 because she needs to keep her fluids/nutritional intake up. 

I think Wal-Mart and PetCo still carry KMR, so if everyone rallies to KMR being way better, I'll get it after I finish off this can (or it has been around for 72 hours, whichever comes first. Which should easily be the 72 hours with the can I got, lol).


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe Petco carries KMR. Look online to save yourself a wasted trip in case they don't have it.


----------



## neko13_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe the bottle/container for KMR says to do the mix 2:1. The GNC doesn't state that on the side. She's fragile enough I really don't want to risk her getting diarrhea or something, though. I guess doing the mix is okay, I mean, it gets fluids into her, as well as some nutritional value.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I gotta tell you that the last 2 bottle baby litters I've had really prefer the gnc over the kmr. Of course they all prefer the powder over the cans except for one really big fan of the goat milk replacer formula.

I mix the gnc powdered identical to the kmr (I use protein shake mixers - with the removable wire wisk ball and room temp water to mix and store in fridge).

For what it is worth I've had more issues over nipple preference -siliconce vs natual rubber than over the milk replacer - all my fosters just love the gnc - although they switch over just fine to the kmr step 2 - so much of what I use is donated but after starting kittens on GNC then trying to switch to kmr or century 21st etc - it was a no go they wanted the gnc. As for the powder formulas of all three, I mik the ratios the same 1 part powder 2 parts water. Ive not added water much to the ready made but use so rarely.

The first litter was just under 2 weeks (5 kits) when they started the gnc replacer and all turned out well - all are adopted and they are about 4 months now, the second litter of 2 kits is almost 5 weeks, hate weaning and love the gnc just like the frist set.

Traditionally I add about 5 cc's of pumpkin slurry - real thin like a gruel to the kittles bottles if they show signs of constipation for too many days - it's amazing but such a small amount is enough, for diarhea I add just a bit of baby rice cereal. Both only for kittens who are over 2 weeks and responding well in every other way and urinating with stim.

I'm also interested in others views/experiences


----------

